
Ask HN: What's your take on Product Hunt? - HeyShayBY
Worth all the effort put into it, or just a one time hype(assuming you do well when you&#x27;re hunted)?
======
thecupisblue
I like it. It is a great community with a bunch of people who love creating
cool stuff, a lot of cool products to explore, a lot of new launches happen
there and when I need a product I go to PH to search if something exists
first, then google. Why? Because google is full of shit-tier SEO spam in most
cases.

~~~
goodJobWalrus
I use it like this as well. Catalogue aspect might be the most useful
application of PH.

------
relaunched
It was this cycle's version of being featured on TechCrunch...now it's akin to
being featured on TechCrunch after Arrington left.

------
brudgers
I doubt it will compensate for a lack of product-market fit for a startup. For
a small business it might offer marketing value on a purely risk/reward
analysis...that is it might average out across many companies that the total
value of inorganic spikes exceeds the total cost of pursuing it.

Since it's a hype machine I doubt it, but it's possible. Mostly, I think it is
a case of:

    
    
      We must do something.
      Product Hunt is something.
      Therefore, we must do it.

------
justhw
I used to go there in the early days. The UI was intuitive and neat products
used to get hunted daily. The last straw for me was the ebooks that showed you
How To Launch on Product Hunt. These ebooks and lists were like a whack-a-mole
popping up every day getting voted to the top. Also how you can't comment
unless you're invited by an insider killed it for me.

------
joefarish
I preferred the old list style layout as I'm not a big fan of Horizontal
scrolling.

I really like the collections feature - but I wish you could do a reverse
collection search e.g Click on a Product and see what collections it appears
in

------
iDemonix
I enjoyed it before the rebrand, now I can't be bothered to wade through it.
Before it was a real easy snapshot of the community interest, now it's some
weird design all mashed together.

------
jekbao
I stopped viewing it after the UI revamped. It sets me thinking when using it,
like solving a mini puzzle.

I can't recommend enough the book Don't Make Me Think.

------
lsiunsuex
As a list of resources or as a company trying to get exposure?

As a list of resources I think it's great. Often, I've never heard of any day
to day new items on there. Some are interesting, some I have no need for and
some I could use some day.

I can't speak to being on there as a company but as I said above - I've never
heard of or seen so much of what gets submitted to it - it could help get the
word out.

~~~
HeyShayBY
As a company trying to get exposure :)

------
AznHisoka
A time waster. Also agree with other commenter: whoever redesigned it deserves
to be fired - what an unintuitive navigational mess. its a conglomerate mess
with no consistent theme amongst the products. nobody looks for tech or
podcasts. We look for Specific markets like productivity podcasts or marketing
tech.

------
DKnoll
I can't speak to it as a company either... but as an observer I'm pretty
disappointed with it.

Unaffiliated people are prevented from commenting, meaning that every posting
has a flood of positive, and completely useless comments.

Great site for astroturf, terrible for actually vetting a product.

~~~
HeyShayBY
That's exactly how I feel about it. I mean Show HN in my opinion is a much
better vehicle for product feedback.

------
askafriend
Not worth my time. It's incredibly boring.

------
chrisked
UI revamp killed it for me too. Also the iOS app got unfortunately worse.

------
PaulHoule
Meh

